# Solved: Microsoft Security Essentials Is RED RED RED



## Canan (Apr 1, 2012)

Security Essentials found something and has quarantined it. Ok this is great but it sayes to remove this software immediately. So I did it. This quarantined file had the words "Windows OneCare Backup" . So I removed everything that said Windows OneCare BackupDon't. Months ago (maybe a year) I thought I uninstalled it.
Now I cant run Microsoft Security Essentials. I have tryed to uninstall it and got an error code: 0x004ff01.
I think I removed all AV and tryed to update and got a code 0x80070422.
I have NO Virus protection at this time and really need some help.


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz, x86 Family 6 Model 13 Stepping 8
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 1015 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 57231 MB, Free - 41242 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0D4571
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Disabled


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i had that problem weds after i got a microsoft update for MSE 4.0.1526 , with a error of 0x80070003. i had to use revo uninstaller to get it out of the system. i tried 2 times to reinstall it bit it didn't work. so i installed avira antivirus program. it is lite weight and seems to work fine.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

It may be too late to help now but, in case it's not, there is a MS KB article about this;http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2435760 (Note that there is a different article for newer versions of MSE)

There's also a One Care clean up file available from the link in the ESET list of uninstallers; http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

I have never used MSE or One Care, so I have no idea if these 'solutions' actually work.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is the MS way of uninstalling MSE.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2483120


----------



## Canan (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you golferbob, TOGG and lunarlander for you suggestions.

This is were I'm at right now: Cleaned out all AV from my PC.

Tryed to reinstall MSE here is what happened: Error "Windows Installer, The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable. Click OK to try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package 'epp.msi' in the box below". 
I have tryed looking for this epp.msi and I can't find it. So I click Cancel.

Now the MSE window comes up: Error "Cannot complete the MSE installation, An error has prevented the MSE setup wizard from completing successfully. Please restart your computer and try again". With an error code: 0x8007064C.

I fell like I'm going in circles, but I will keep trying.

I will be looking up the error code and follow the instruction, hope it cleans thing up.

If any of you have a suggestion please let me know it.

Thanks again for your help so far.

I had been working with someone from Microsoft but they are now off work for a few day and I'm still in the RED.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

that is what i had early in the week. i gave up and had to use revo uninstaller at the highest level to uninstall as windows add/remove program would not work to uninstall. so far avira antivirus is working fine ,lite weight as the computer is running as fast as with MSE. LOL.


----------



## Canan (Apr 1, 2012)

Does Avira AV work well with Super AntiSpyware and Malwarebytes Ant-Malware?


----------



## Canan (Apr 1, 2012)

I should have asked is it free and how do I find it for my PC Windows XP SP3?


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

yes it does work well as i use both + comodo free firewall. here are the sites. just watch and read if you use revo uninstaller ,only delete the highlighted items . LOL

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Avira_Free_Antivirus_d955.html

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Comodo_Personal_Firewall_d5033.html

http://majorgeeks.com/Revo_Uninstaller_d5706.html


----------



## Canan (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll give these a try and let you know how it works for me. 
Thanks for you help.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i have used MSE for a few years and have had good luck with it till this week. i have told many people how good and lite weight it is ,but i did that with AVG for many years also. LOL


----------



## Canan (Apr 1, 2012)

My internet went down in the middle of loading AVG. Internet just came back up and I will load AVG again. I'll let you know what I think of it.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

lol with AVG , in the last year or so it got too much stuff with it.it slowed my system way down. as i said i use AVG for many years. i like a fast system that is why i went with MSE and now avira.


----------



## Canan (Apr 1, 2012)

AVG is now up loaded and it looks easy. Just would like to know if you did any changes on the setup of it or did you keep this in default?
I also have used MSE for a few years, but when, what ever happened to it, it happend real good (BAD). I tryed a lot of suggestions to fix it for about 3 day. I wanted my PC back and not having to wonder if I was going to get attacked (Virus and such). 
So I gave in and changed my protection. 
What does that Comobo do?


----------



## Canan (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry I should have said Avira is uploaded.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

the only item i have changed is the time of the scan. listed below is about antivirus and firewalls.i also use spyware blaster ,it is a good free program that keeps a lot of cookie crap out of your system. it has a footprint of over 15k. all you need to do is updated it once a month and enable all protection. it works behind and doesn't slow the computer down.

http://www.pcworld.com/reviews/collection/5928/2011_free_av.html

http://www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-firewall.htm

http://www.majorgeeks.com/SpywareBlaster_d2859.html


----------



## Canan (Apr 1, 2012)

If a Virues or something is detected and it has been quarantined or will be, should you delete it or leave it in the quarantine? And how long should you keep scanning logs?


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

as of now , i only have update & scan logs. i would want a week to delete anything.


----------



## Canan (Apr 1, 2012)

Well you have answered all my questions. I would like to mark this as being solved unless you have more to tell me about the Security of my PC.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

no thats all i can help you with. iam going to try MSE in a month or so again.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Well since you are using XP SP3. Have a look at the link below.


----------



## Canan (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd like to say again thank you for helping me. You have given me a lot of information and sites to get even more information from.

Although we did not fix the MSE, I fell GREEN about the new Antevirus (Avira) that I have.

I will mark this as solved but if you hear my call for help and you can help me drip me a line.

Again I fell GREEN, GREEN, GREEN now.


----------

